# Ask DBSTALK: Sears JVC 921 have blue line bug? In stores next week



## BobJ2004 (Feb 7, 2004)

I see the Sears are all getting the JVC 921s next week. You can pre order now with pick up in 3-5 on there web site. Plus I called an confirmed they are on there truck.

QUESTION:

What if the JVC gets the blue line issue? Dish has been great with fixing them on a quick return.

What about JVC? Are JVC buyers on there own? Will Sears help them?

Or

Are the JVC 921s all fixed as they were pulled from the Sears web site last December giving them time to fix the hard ware.

Many need to know, many Sears customers may not read the DBS boards to even find out. It could be a mess if each Sears stores gets 5 JVC 921s in stock and sells them.

I hope they have the blue line thing under control at JVC.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

JVC is only a brand that is printed on the box. DISH Network still warrants the box. Basically, almost anything that works directly with DISH Network, is made by DISH and warranted by DISH. There are some exceptions I believe, I think some of the old JVC DVHS are warranted by JVC instead of DISH because JVC actually manufactured them. But everything else, whether it's DISH, Echostar, JVC, RCA, HTS, whatever, is made by DISH.


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

My JVC-921 had the blue line bug. Dish replaced it with a Dish-branded 921 without issue. I did not buy it from Sears tho...got it from vanns.com.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish will fix the JVC branded units, no matter where you get them from.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

I looked at the Sears web site and saw a 921 system, at $1049. Now the $50 premium is not that big a deal; but what would I do with another dish? Can you just buy the 921 receiver?


----------



## jpoklop (Jan 20, 2004)

clapple said:


> I looked at the Sears web site and saw a 921 system, at $1049. Now the $50 premium is not that big a deal; but what would I do with another dish?QUOTE]
> 
> They make unique serving tables in your home theatre.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

jpoklop said:


> clapple said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at the Sears web site and saw a 921 system, at $1049. Now the $50 premium is not that big a deal; but what would I do with another dish?QUOTE]
> ...


----------

